# adduser & force-badname - Risiko?



## para_noid (22. Oktober 2011)

Moin,

mir geht es darum, einige Benutzer anzulegen [Ubuntu], deren Namen nicht den ursprünglichen Restriktionen unterworfen sind, zum Beispiel sollen die Anfangsbuchstaben großgeschrieben werden.
Ich möchte den Benutzern nur Zugriff auf ein bestimmtes Verzeichnis geben, kein eigenes home-Verzeichnis; die sollen sich später über SSH verbinden.

Warum gibt es diese Einschränkungen bzw. womit muss ich rechnen, wenn ich sie umgehe?


----------

